# Illustrations and simple charts for young people learning about salvation



## Pergamum (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello,

I am thinking about crafting a booklet on Calvinism for the national church here. It will not be aimed at the more educated leaders, but for the common church-sitter here. Thus, it must be REALLY simple...and, if I can find them, it must have pictures and concrete ways (i.e. stories, illustrations from nature) to help explain these doctrines.

Send me your graphics, pictures, charts and illustrations that help teach theology.


----------

